# What breed is this?



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think they are Brown leghorns, but I honestly can't remember what they are.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You really don't want me to suggest anything do you?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Depends... I have a few less brain cells now than when I bought them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I know it's not a Silkie or a white leghorn. Does that help?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok now I'm almost in tears laughing! I've never owned a silkie and my white leghorns got eaten by a 4 legged critter.. I asked the salesman what the difference in the white leghorns and the brown leghorns was and all he could say they're brown"! I thought gramps was going on the floor he was laughing so hard!
They kind of look like my EEs but no cheek fluffs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good thing I'm sitting or I'd be joining Gramps.

I really stink when it comes to identifying breeds I haven't had or that are not unusual. Now that I think about it, I did have many of the unusual ones for a moment or two. It doesn't help that almost all of mine were bantams.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! He gets a lot of good laughs at my expense, but then, he makes me laugh, too. Our kids just roll their eyes!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yall are cracking me up LOL!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Dawg, my hubs was born needing to always get the last word in or argue until he "wins", so was I. So for 42 years we haves bantered back and forth over just stuff. When our oldest son met his Georgia peach and married her ( very southern ,very proper)she didn't have a clue. She really thought we were mad at each other, but our kids knew the difference. We were visiting one day (before they moved back home), & had just finished church and were going home. As we were driving along home THEY started arguing over something that I've long forgotten, when the DIL said " oh no! John , we've become your parents"!! We both got a big laugh. And, they're even worse now!!


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks like a welsummer to me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Yall are cracking me up LOL!


One thing for certain, she was a good straight woman at the perfect time for me. A few LOL's do a lot for a person's psyche.


----------

